# Question for the Pros: Which digital format do you deliver to the customer?



## Point-N-Shoot (Feb 17, 2007)

I have done a few paid photo shoots for my friends / co-workers.  The last couple of times I shot in RAW, converted to TIFF using Adobe Lightroom, then burned the uncompressed images on CD's for the client.  At 8.2MP the TIFF files are probably much larger then they will ever need/use, and the last shoot alone used six of my discs (at $1.50 per disc for Delkin Archive Gold). I'm wondering if this is overkill...if I should be converting the images to jpeg before giving them the final product. 

 So my question is: What format do you deliver your digital images to the customer?


----------



## BWP-by-RK (Feb 17, 2007)

JPEG, my customers can actually open the files!  Batch conversion photoshop blah blah blah


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 17, 2007)

You should do Jpegs because since the files are smaller, they can be accesed much quicker.


----------



## shingfan (Feb 17, 2007)

JPEG.....because if they want to take the CD to a store to print it....they can do it with JPEG....some stores' machine cant read TIFF files.......and you can always overkill them with an extra copy of TIFF.......besides....if they really know what they are doing....they'll probably ask you for TIFF or even the RAW....so JPEG should be fine for most customers since they just need the files for printing


----------



## dewey (Feb 17, 2007)

JPEG for weddings, ports, etc.  JPEG and TIFF for commercial or print customers.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 19, 2007)

> JPEG for weddings, ports, etc. JPEG and TIFF for commercial or print customers.


:thumbup:


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 19, 2007)

Depends on the client's requirements and how much they are paying., Generally jpg images are fine though


----------



## craig (Feb 19, 2007)

My clients get jpeg for viewing and tiff for printing and archival purposes. I also provide CMYK conversions. This makes things a lot easier on the the art director and the prepress tech.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2007)

12 Jpeg for Wedding
Tiff for Commercial

on DVD's


----------

